# Help - Refinishing/Repairing Monte Carlo VW Rims



## JcauleyJ (Oct 10, 2015)

So I've got a set of monte carlos, all of the rims have clear coat peeling so I want to refinish them all.

One of the rims has some deep curb rash.









My goal is to get the rims to look like this. 








Guide for that here. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-Carlo-(Santa-monica)-Polish.-Dummy-tutorial

So how do I repair the gouges? Bondo and paint? Are these rims bare alloy or painted? Reason why I ask that stupid question is because of the way some of the scratches look.









Eventually I am going to powder coat the grey parts black along with the lug nut indents so it contrasts with the black car I'm putting these rims on.

So in a nutshell, I want to take off the clear coat and polish the rims, but how do I get the same polished finish on the repair of the gouges, and what do I use to repair the gouges?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

DIY: Refinishing Wheel Repair

^This is located in the thread stickied to the top of this section called *The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread*. There is plenty of information in there for you on this subject.


----------

